# Latest Replies section only populating threads started after upgrade.



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I've logged out and back in, hit refresh, etc., but the "Latest Replies" window that occupies the right side of most forum screens appears to only be showing threads with creation dates AFTER the upgrade. Just wanted to bring it to your attention as it doesn't appear anyone else has noticed yet.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I just looked and see the Altered Carbon thread in Latest Replies. That thread was started last week.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, this one is in there and created Tuesday - How to prevent Hydra "upgrade"?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah, this one is in there and created Tuesday - How to prevent Hydra "upgrade"?


Sure, it's not definitively just after threads, but that's the bulk of what's shown. I did say "appears" to be limited to just after; the point, though, is to compare what's there versus Recent Posts | TiVoCommunity Forum
https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?find-new/posts
There's no comparison, at least on my end.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tatergator1 said:


> Sure, it's not definitively just after threads, but that's the bulk of what's shown. I did say "appears" to be limited to just after; the point, though, is to compare what's there versus Recent Posts | TiVoCommunity Forum
> There's no comparison, at least on my end.


True, a quick check does seem to support your premise. But also I notice that the right panel is populated by 90% new threads which get indexed quickly and have more activity. There has always been a delay in the right panel display of the last post and perhaps it's related to the length of the thread. Your link seems to get its data indexed much quicker.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm having trouble getting this site to load. It says : windows received HTTP error message:
403 (forbidden) from tivocommunity.com Do I have to buy the ad blocker? I've been coming here for years
and I hate to give it up????


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

How were you able to post this? Have you tried multiple browsers/devices?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been watching the Latest Replies panel. It does seem to be quite "off". If it was accurate, that would mean that there were only a dozen posts since 10am. That's not true.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I've been watching the Latest Replies panel. It does seem to be quite "off". If it was accurate, that would mean that there were only a dozen posts since 10am. That's not true.


Yep, something is off. There's an obvious indexing delay of a couple minutes between the Latest Replies list and the "New Posts" page I linked above, but well beyond that, the vast majority of "New Posts" entries are not in the Latest Replies page. New Posts page seems accurate, Latest Replies is just wrong.

It's essentially unchanged in behavior since I first mentioned it.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The issue continues. The Latest Replies list 7 threads as receiving postings in the last ~1 hour. In the same time period, the "New Posts" page puts the actual number of threads with new replies at 37.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tatergator1 said:


> The issue continues. The Latest Replies list 7 threads as receiving postings in the last ~1 hour. In the same time period, the "New Posts" page puts the actual number of threads with new replies at 37.


I have learned to ignore it.


----------

